# SOLD: Rims 7x17 OEM / Stock off 2018 Toyota 4Runner w 59k miles Like New All Four (4) for $95.00



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

These are four (4) OEM / Stock 2018 Toyota Runner Rims. Fits 7 x 17 tires (265/70Rx17 etc...) These rims have low mileage (59K), Toyota insignia and great condition.

The price is *$95.00 for all four (4) rims.* Will also accept *3 troy ounces of 0.999 silver* of well known minting (Sunshine, Eagles, Indian head etc....). You save 20 to30% depending on the spot price at the time!

Buy these so you have highway tires for spring/summer/fall, then you do not have to pull tires off the rims constantly.

Or get em so you have 2 or more spares for you, your family, crew, group or company.

Or I guess this is the trading post. Lemme know what you got.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

SOLD.


----------

